# Labor?



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Our cat is very close to giving birth. She is almost 9 weeks. We have been checking her every couple of hours. Last night she was fine at 3 and 6 a.m. then at 7:15 a.m. we noticed she had pooped everywhere. This is the first time she has not used the litterbox. It was in about 4-5 different locations. She had also thrown up (white foam) about 3 times. We cleaned everything up and kept an eye on her. She threw up one more time and we called the vet. He said if she continued to throw up to bring her in for a shot to settle her stomach but that it was normal with the kittens pushing everywhere for there to be some nausea. This is the first time she has been sick though.
It is now over 14 hours later and she has not been sick anymore. Still no kittens. She is not eating (has not been all day), her temp is 99.9 and she is still coming over to be pet and purring. 
Is her behaviour normal? What signs of labor should we look for? Should we spend the night in her room (she has her own bedroom) or should we let her have peace?
Thanks,
worried cat mom


----------



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm interested too without the throwing up my girl is exactly the same as of this morning :?


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Late last night she started acting like her old self again. No sign of kittens yet and no signs that she is close. She is in her ninth week though.
Would love to hear about your cat!


----------



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

well my girl gave birth last night to 5 very beautiful kittens :lol: 
So hopefully that means your girl is close
Anyway i'm about to post some picks so drop in for a look


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

congratulations!!!!!!!
Ours is planning on keeping hers forever, I think.
LOL. She is so big and getting bigger. Oh well, when she is ready she will have them.
Am so glad you have healthy kittens and hope mom is doing good too! 
Will look for the pics.


----------



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

Look under "Have a look at my babies..." :lol:


----------

